# Fecal incontinence



## Shabbygreencat (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi, new here. I have not been diagnosed with IBS, Utah eall the symptoms.I got a Sacral nerve implant 31years ago, helped somewhat, but has stopped. I am miserable! My sister suggested daily enemas. Not sure what to do. I ate Grapenuts for 35 years and think my intestines quit because of the laxative likeeffect. I was seen at a world renowned hospital, numerous tests, but very little caring and support. I am desperate for help, I am unwell all the time.
Thank you could you suggest which forum, blog etc. is best for me. I dont know why I didnt search this form of support earlier...so alone


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi and welcome to the board

so sorry for all your problems. you are definitely not alone. there are others here with fecal incontinence.

we do have a forum for leaky gas/incontinence/odor:

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/forum/98-leaky-gas-lg-incontinence-odor/

you can also do a board search for "fecal incontinence". you'll come up with a lot of hits.

good luck with everything.


----------



## Shabbygreencat (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you, Annie. I am hopeful I will find some answers. I can tell there will be support!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh, you're more than welcome.







i hope you will find some answers, too. and yes, there's a lot of support there, too.


----------

